# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  La parola "mezzo"

## Оля

Come si suona la parola "mezzo"? _[metso] o [medzo]?_
Il suono

----------


## detail

"Дз". Но, например, в "pizza" две z произносятся как "аццкий".

----------


## Оля

> "Дз". Но, например, в "pizza" две z произносятся как "аццкий".

 Про "пиццу" я знаю, я спрашивала именно про "mezzo"  :: 
Grazie.

----------


## Lily

> Come si suona

 правильно будет "come si pronuncia"  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Come si suona   правильно будет "come si pronuncia"

 Это точно? Ведь по-русски можно сказать и "как произносится" (come si pronuncia), и "как звучит" (come si suona).

----------


## Lily

Точно. Я итальянка.   :: 
а говорить "il suono

----------


## Wowik

> Точно. Я итальянка.

 L’italiano vero  :: .

----------


## Lily

::

----------


## Оля

> Я итальянка.

 О, ура!  ::

----------


## samurai

> Это точно? Ведь по-русски можно сказать и "как произносится" (come si pronuncia), и "как звучит" (come si suona).

 Come si pronuncia -> una parola 
Come si suona -> uno strumento musicale (es. chitarra, violino, flauto etc.)   ::

----------


## Оля

Va bene, grazie  ::

----------


## Vbar

Un cordiale saluto agli utenti del “Salotto italiano” e a tutto il Forum  
- Оля asked a  question that has brought to my mind  the verse “Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita”. 
The following link will give the opportunity to listen to the suono  of the word “mezzo” and of 
many others… http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/da ... cantoI.htm
This is the voice of a famous actor who – undoubtly - speaks a very good italian. But here,
in northern Italy, we would pronounce “mezzo” a little softer , as in “zio”, “zero”. On the contrary we would pronounce “mazzo” (un mazzo di carte = a pack of playing cards, for example) hard as in “pizza”. A simple rule is found here http://www.askoxford.com/languages/it/t ... unciation/
which is not always and everywhere respected. 
- Some more remarks about suonare
Inferno – canto XXXIII http://www.italica.rai.it/index.php?cat ... da=sisuona
………..
(80) del bel paese l

----------


## Оля

Ciao, Vittorio!
Grazie per la tua risposta  :: 
Sei italiano? 
Provero' a collocare qui il mio suono "z"  ::

----------


## Vbar

Hai  una pronuncia veramente buona!
Complimenti!
Fra qualche mese spero di trovare il coraggio di inserire qualcosa  in russo.
Magari qualcosa con la i gutturale.
Si, sono italiano di madre lingua italiana.

----------


## Оля

> Hai  una pronuncia veramente buona!

 Ma c'

----------


## Vbar

Ma c'

----------


## Оля

O dio mio!   ::  
My Italian is not so good, I can't understand your post completely!!   :: 
And there are several words, I can't find them in the dictionary   ::

----------


## Vbar

Ах, боже мой, боже мой!, don’t panic!
It was my fault: let’s say that I should have better controlled the construction of the sentences.
Tomorrow afternoon I’ll send a translation of my post.
As you will  have certainly understood,  I just confirmed my positive assesment (your overall pronunciation is very good) and added some minor observations about  the  pronunciation  of a couple of words

----------


## Оля

Ciao Vittorio,
Ho ascoltato i tuoi file.
Ecco sono le mie note:  *Мёд* - invece di "мёд" [miot] pronunci мед [miet]. *в лесу* - suona bene. *медведь* – dici [медвед] invece di медведь, anzi [медвеТЬ] – il souno finale della parola deve assordarsi (e' una riduzione). *нашёл* – la tua "l" e' troppo dolce. Abbiamo due "L": una e' assolutamente dura (л), un'altra e' assolutamente dolce (ль, ле, лё, ли, лю, ля). *мало* – tu dici [маля], anche qui non c'e' "л" dura. *мёду, много* - non suona male. *пчёл* - la "л" non mi piace.  La tua "L" sembra "Ł" polacca (si pronuncia quasi come un "w" inglese), ma un po' piu dolce. 
Il versetto biblico non souna male, pero' la tua "l" non e' buona di nuovo.  Sulla tua registrazione italiana: io penso, questa pronuncia non sia quella classica, non sia quella, che imparono gli studenti stranieri... Vero?  :: 
Per esempio, "s" in "solidarizzare". Suona come "sci" in "lascia" o come la "sh" inglese, vero?... 
Anch'io ho registrato la poesiola del miele: http://www.usenets.by.ru/audio
Funziona?   Grazie molte a Vittorio per le correzioni.

----------


## Vbar

===============================
Ciao Vittorio, 
Ho ascoltato i tuoi file. 
Ecco sono le mie note:  Ecco le mie osservazioni ( o anche: Queste sono le mie osservazioni) 
Мёд - invece di "мёд" [miot] pronunci мед [miet]. 
в лесу - suona buono. suona bene
медведь – parli (dici, pronunci)[медвед] invece di медведь, anzi [медвеТЬ] – il souno al finale della parola [/color]deve assordarsi (e' una riduzione). Il suono finale
нашёл –  tuo ( la tua )"l" e' troppo dolce?, tenero? (soft). Abbiamo due "L": una e' assolutamente dura(л), un'altro e' assolutamente "soft" (ль, ле, лё, ли, лю, ля). un’altra , l’altra (un altro , maschile ,non ha mai l’apostrofo) 
мало – tu parli [маля], anche non c'e' "л" duro.     tu dici ….anche qui non c’

----------


## Оля

> No, "solidarizzare” non ha niente di speciale dal punto di vista della pronuncia: si dovrebbe pronunciare come sole, solido, Solaris ….)

 Volevo dire che _mi pare_ che _nella tua registrazione_ pronunci la "s" in "solidarizzare" come "sci" (ingl. "sh")...   ::   
Il resto del tuo post tradurro' domani   ::  
(hm, tradurro'? non sono sicura   ::  )

----------


## Vbar

Оля wrote:
===========================
Volevo dire che mi pare che nella tua registrazione pronunci la "s" in "solidarizzare" come "sci" (ingl. "sh")… [ Tutto OK] 
Il resto del tuo post tradurro' domani . 
[Il resto del tuo post  *lo* tradurro'  domani , oppure , Tradurr

----------


## Оля

[quote]Il futuro di tradurre e' _facile_: *Tradurr*[color=blue]

----------


## Оля

> sono contento che – in un modo o in un altro – tu abbia potuto avere la mia registrazione (magari mi dirai come – paginetta Web o altro?)

 paginetta Web + mail  ::

----------


## Vbar

> Per me al contrario

 Per me [color=blue]

----------


## Оля

> Il presente e molte facile per me

 E' un refuso, parola d'onore!   ::     

> Sono riuscito a scaricare il file miele.wav

 O, vero? Allora il link ora funziona? 
[quote]Se vai nella paginetta web (l'ultima, quella che sembra funzionare) [color=black]c'

----------


## Vbar

> E' uno refuso, parola d'onore!

 Ci credo  

> Oh, vero? Allora il link www.usenets.by.ru ora funziona?

 Si, funziona; e cos

----------


## Оля

> Se vai nella paginetta Web http://www.geocities ......quella che contiene zzz e miot. troverai anche miele2.wav

 Si...... Ma chi lo dice???   ::

----------


## Vbar

Cercando su internet  ho trovato 
(con questi lik ho fatto una gran confusione)  http://www.library.reed.edu/lang/russia ... tters.html  ---- Questo

----------


## Оля

> Forse dovevo cominciare da qui.
> Che ne pensi?

 Non posso verificare tutto la', ma evidentemente e' un link buono   ::

----------


## Vbar

Va bene, grazie   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho anche una domanda, non troppo usuale  :: 
Ho trovato su un forum queste congratulazioni: 
[size=4][b]Mi congratulo con Lie di buon compleanno,

----------


## Vbar

> Vittorio, ho anche una domanda, non troppo usuale 
> (o "piuttosto insolita")
> Ho trovato su un forum questi auguri (o queste congratulazioni:

 [size=4][b]Mi congratulo con Lie di buon compleanno,

----------


## Оля

> Voleva scrivere *Lei*

 Penso che lo ha copiato da Internet. 
Look at this:   ::    Mi congratulo con Lie di buon compleanno  
P.S. Non so perche' scrivo continuamente "molte" invece di "molto"!!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Look at this:

 Google ha trovato 206 siti "infettati" da quello *strafalcione*
(errore grossolano. che

----------


## Оля

Grazie, Vittorio, cos

----------


## Vbar

[quote]Grazie, Vittorio, cos

----------


## Оля

[quote]Ah, cos

----------


## Vbar

> Penso che egli non sa la lingua italiana (oppure la sa molto-molto-moooolto poco ) e per questo ha copiato la frase da Internet

 . 
Normalmente si dice "Penso che egli non sappia (il famoso congiuntivo); per

----------


## Оля

> E se Lie fosse il nome di una persona?

 No. Il nome era un altro. Ho citato solo la seconda parte della frase. La prima conteneva un'appello.

----------


## Vbar

> La prima conteneva un _appello.

 Attenzione all'articolo un, uno, una.  Appello

----------


## Оля

Vittorio, ho poche domande: 
1)
These names are (well-)known *for me*. - Questi nomi *mi sono* noti.
E' giusto? 
But if I want so say "for us"? *Ci* sono noti? But "ci sono" means also "there are"... Questo mi imbarazza.  ::   
2)
I'm going *to* Mario. - Vado *da* Mario.
I'm going *from* Mario. - ?
From = "da", vero?
Questo mi anche imbarazza.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> These names are (well-)known *for me*. - Questi nomi *mi sono* noti.
> E' giusto?

  S

----------


## Оля

Allora "I'm coming from Mario" = Vengo da Mario?

----------


## Vbar

> Allora "I'm coming from Mario" = Vengo da Mario

 S

----------


## Оля

Grazie...  E' molto complicato.   ::

----------

